# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  БАЗЫ ДАННЫХ 21-22 гг. Различные ГЕО и Направления!

## Leado Corp

Качественный материал по адекватной стоимости широкий ассортимент и различные гео! 
Все это благодаря нашим партнерам и налаженной работе. 
Можем обеспечить вас бесперебойным снабжением отличного материала! 

*Подробнее о материале!*

*- Под рассылки (Любые ГЕО)*
Контакт под рассылку в мессенджерах и на почтовые сервисы mail/под смс/вайбер/вацап/телеграм)
Доступные категории: авто-мото, бизнес, здоровье, страхование, финансы, криптовалюта, инвестиции, банки, кредиты, долги, и многие другие...
Цены стартуют от 40$ за 10000 строк.

*- Физ. лица (Любые ГЕО).*
Большой ассортимент различных направлений, к примеру: оф. трудоустроенные, владельцы авто, владельцы недвижимости, вкладчики, пенсионеры, и много другое.
Сможем подобрать то что вам нужно.
Цены стартуют от 25$ за 1000 строк.

*- Форекс терявшие (РФ/КЗ/РБ/ЕУ).*
В наличие вертикали форекс/крипто/пирамиды/казино, отличное качество, высоколиквидный материал от брокеров партнеров!
Структуры баз есть с полными данными, а так же (имя/номер),
Цены стартуют от 100$ за 200 строк.
*
- Под привлечение (РФ/КЗ/РБ/ЕУ)*
Отличный вариант баз под привлечение к фин. инвестициям форекс/крипто/казино/пирамиды. Люди знакомы с фин. направлениями, регистрировались на сайтах или лендингах брокеров партнеров.
Цены стартуют от 50$ за 500 строк.

*Контакты отправляем только в одни руки, повторной перепродажи нету!*

- Базы еженедельно обновляются.
- Чекаются софтом на работоспособность номера.
- Вопросы по поводу замены, положительно решаем в вашу сторону.
- Поддерживаем сделки через гарант сервис.
- Радуем бонусами и выполняем не выполнимое

*DataHUB*
Работаем 24/7
Канал: @DataHub_Base
Телеграм: @Data_Leado

----------

